# Black Toyota Supra - Single Turbo Detail



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

This weekend i did a paint correction and detail on a fellow club members Supra from the MKIV Supra Club.

I arrived at 9am Saturday and this was the car























































The wheels and arches were sprayed with All Purpose Cleaner and then scrubbed with brushes, hot water and Meguiars Shampoo Plus










The car was then snow foamed




























Inside the petrol cap and door hinges were brushed with APC










It was then washed using Meguiars Shampoo Plus and clayed with Gloss it Mild Clay and Meguairs Last Touch as lube










It was then washed again and brought back inside to be dried. You could really see what the paint was now like


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

The Supra was then taped up ready for machining




























I used a sectiuon of the rear wing as a test area to see what would work. For machines i used the Makita rotary for most of the car and Meguiars G220 for some tighter areas. Menzerna 106FA brought it up lovely and for the majority used Menzerna 106FA on a 3M polishing pad, Menzerna 85RD on a 3M finishing pad and on some areas Menzerna RD3.02 on a Meguiars polishing pad for a bit more cut.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

After giving the dust a good wipe down with Last Touch i then applied Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite as the chosen glaze/pre wax cleanser. After removing that i polished the wheels with Meguiars All Metal Restorer and applied a coat of Poorboys Wheel Sealant and then took the car outside for a few snaps whilst dry and light














































It was then brought back inside and 2 coats of Vics Concourse was applied to seal the hard work in










Whilst the wax was curing the interior was wiped down, hoovered and the engine bay was also wiped down and plastics/rubbers sprayed with 303 Aerospace and metals polished with Autoglym Metal Polish. What a lovely sight 





































And here are final pictures. Totalled around 20 hours, Im off to bed


----------



## Lund (Dec 19, 2008)

Saw this on Piston Heads, absolutely cracking job, well done Mr!


----------



## aido (Feb 9, 2009)

That's immense!

I'm just looking to do my Aristo and that's exactly the same paint as that and is currently in a similar state! I'll be happy if I can get it anywhere near how that has come out 

Can I ask a daft question as I'm new here but what's the tape called you've used to cover all the rubber trims please?

..:: Edit ::..
Just seen it's this stuff
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-3434-high-performance-masking-tape-polish.html


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## aido (Feb 9, 2009)

Is that your car Jamie? Thought it looked well under the bonnet, should have twigged!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Mk IV Supras rock:thumb:

Always wanted one of the TT versions but wasn't brave enough to buy one as I wouldn't have been experienced enough to spot a goodun from a moneypit

Keep up the good work keeping these cars looking good for the rest of us to appreciate:wave:


----------



## CopperBottom (Nov 17, 2007)

Top job there mate, My 300zx was in a fairly similar state when i bought it, black paint goes a HORRID colour with that many swirls in it.

I tip my hat to you, well done!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

JamieP said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:


Welcome mate, enjoy


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

what a transformation,the car is probably worth over a grand more now


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice save! Looks great!


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Good work bud, Some really great 50/50 pictures aswell. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

fantastic job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Jon_Polish (Sep 4, 2007)

What an awesome Supra! 

Cracking detail too!


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the coments on the car guys, Good to have mates like Christian, bought the paintwork back to new:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic detail mate, looks stunning!!! :argie:

I really do like the Supra, i couldn't afford to run one though.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Cracking work. Them 50/50s are great.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

^^^this photograph, I actually said "wow" out loud. FanTASTIC results mate!!

Very impressive.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work there on a very very nice car!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheers Jim


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent correction there :thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Amazing job, I hope you've shown him how to clean it properly now too as that was in a truly shocking state!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, great correction


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

well done !!!! nice work and awsome car :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Superb polishing mate...looks as new again...what a big car :thumb:


----------



## ghosty (Aug 14, 2008)

:thumb:looks soooooooooo much better very good work


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Stunning work there on a cracking car, some of the 50/50's are amazing.

Paul


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work matey, nice 50/50 shots:thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Immense!


----------



## chromecarz00 (Dec 5, 2008)

great job man


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top work awesome car:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great job but it makes me sad that such a great car was in such a bad way, at least its all fixed now. I was seriously going to buy a TT but in the end I didn't think it would be a good idea for a daily driver.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

great work there geez, nice car too!


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> Great job but it makes me sad that such a great car was in such a bad way, at least its all fixed now. I was seriously going to buy a TT but in the end I didn't think it would be a good idea for a daily driver.


nothing wrong with a TT as a daily driver. it will never be economical, but if its looked after, you certainly shouldnt have reliability issues. I used my old TT daily for a couple of years. Ive now got a single turbo and keep it more for pleasure driving and good weather.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stonkin said:


> nothing wrong with a TT as a daily driver. it will never be economical, but if its looked after, you certainly shouldnt have reliability issues. I used my old TT daily for a couple of years. Ive now got a single turbo and keep it more for pleasure driving and good weather.


Yeah I know the reliability wasn't really the issue, the MPG was one and the practicality was another. I woud love to own one but only as weekend car, that being said they are getting on a bit now, by the time I would be in position to buy one they will probably be made illegal by the green brigade or something.


----------



## backzilla (Oct 31, 2008)

great car, great finish. Hours well spent.


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

I Looooooooooooooooove Supras... top job there buddy!!!


----------



## JamieP (Feb 28, 2008)

The car gets used:thumb: couple of videos of my car on track for you


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Pretty damn fine work there sir, is now Black again


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, great work matie!


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Amazing! That was in a hell of a state before. Hope the owner was pleased I know I would be.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Could go on and on about this detail, heavy swirls, amazing 50/50 shots, great car and superb finish.

Think I'll just some it up in one word though

*WOW*


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got one of those too :thumb:

Owned mine for nearly eight years and used it as a daily driver for 6 of those without a problem. Moving jobs to one further away meant that petrol was an issue so it's now tucked up in the garage for good weather only.

Nice correction BTW, always looks good on black ones.


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Cheers guys 

Rundie, have you been onto mkivsupra.net ?


----------

